# sunken shrimp boat



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

i've heard that there is a sunken shrimp boat somewhere in the bay is this true? if so would anyone like to give me the numbers by any chance?


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a half sunken one between bahia mar and daybreak. I bet that sucker is a pinfish haven.


----------



## Cubs Fan (Oct 17, 2007)

I dont know of any sunken shrimp boat , I do know where there is a sunken bridge . It is choc full of 15 in. white trout,and usally produces at least one or two slot reds.If the weather or the better half of the establishment would copperate , I would catch more of them and also take my friends to do the same. Hmmmmmmmm! What do ya think?


----------



## Rodznreelz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have been told that you can find theremains of an old shrimp boat on the West side of pensacola bay, just south of the I-10 Bay Bridge. I have seen something sticking out of the water in that area on low tide, but i'm not sure what it is. Maybe someone else can chime in that knows about that area.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

Pensacola Bay has had a little of everything sunk in it at one time or another. Spanish gallions, masked freighters and everything else you can dream of.

I have numbers for 2 boats (?) near 3-Mile Bridge that were preloaded on my Lowrance:

N 30 23.917

W 87 10.842



N30 24.416

W 87 11.270



I don't have a clue what they were, I've caught fish off the second set, nothing off the first.


----------



## donedealin (Jan 3, 2008)

there used to be one on can #22 in the turning basin, i never saved the # just went to the bouy.ivan took the bouy and i never found it after that.used to catch legal grouper there


----------



## wdcraver (Oct 4, 2007)

Anyone know how the visibility is for divind some of these spots in the pass?

David


----------



## tthomas614 (Jan 25, 2008)

I do not know where there is asunken shrimp boat or much of anything else for that matter but if anyone can give me any kind of help with some # s to anything I would be very thankful


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

There's nothing in the bay, keeping heading south.:shedevil


----------

